# Pennsylvania Man Walks into Police Station, Says 'I Just Killed My Wife'



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by wgal.com*

Police said a Gettysburg man walked into the Pennsylvania state police station in Adams County shortly after midnight carrying two spent shotgun shells and told an officer: "I just killed my wife." 
Police said Todd Rynard, 39, produced identification and told the officer on duty that his wife was dead at his home. Police checked the house at 289 Hood Dr. within the Lake Heritage development in Mount Joy Township, Adams County, and found a dead woman inside. She was identified as Gwen McLaughlin. She appeared to have been shot twice with a shotgun. 
Police said they found the shotgun inside Rynard's truck, which was parked outside of the police barracks. 
Police said they read Rynard his Miranda rights and that he then explained to them what happened. According to a police affadavit, Rynard said that he had been having trouble with his wife and his stepdaughter. He said got angry and he shot McLaughlin when she was in the bathroom brushing her hair. 
"I want a little respect.  She was running her mouth. I got angry. I got the shotgun, and I shot her once in the head. She fell to the floor, and I shot her once in the chest," Ryndard said, according to the affadavit. 
Rynard said he then changed his clothes and drove to the station in Gettysburg.

Copyright 2006 by WGAL.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------

